# ***Featured Chat*** - Professional archer Levi Morgan to host featured chat!



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

*We are proud to announce the upcoming chat featuring the host of The Sportsman's channels "Name the Game", Levi Morgan!* :archery:

Levi is an exceptional archer and sportsman. His recent NFAA Indoor National win only helped to prove he is one of the top archers today. 

We want to thank Levi and Gold Tip for making this chat happen. The night is sure to be very fun and informative!

The link to access the chat will be here. The date and time is set for Wednesday, June 27th at 9 p.m. EST.

We will have to limit the number of participants but will allow all that we can at one time.

More to follow :wink:


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Here is a link to the featured chat we had on the 27th with Levi Morgan. It was a great chat for those who missed it, so I put this together for everyone.

Hope everyone enjoys

http://archerytalkblog.com/?p=61302


----------

